

Going to syndicate winners of Launch Hackathon to my AngelList syndicate - jasonmcalacanis

I&#x27;m hosting our second hackathon (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hackathon.launch.co) in three weeks in SF. Last year&#x27;s winner was accepted to YC and invested.<p>This year we&#x27;re going to invest $50k in each of the two winners and then syndicate to my angellist syndicate (which is now $775k) if the founders want to do that.<p>any thoughts&#x2F;questions?
======
jlees
I'm looking forward to this hackathon. Way to raise the bar, Jason!

I feel you'll have to be careful around folks bringing in products they've
already been working on and trying to pass them off as weekend hacks. But I'm
sure you and the other judges will be smart enough to tell the difference. :)

------
sixQuarks
Jason, love the podcast. Thanks for all your hard work and dedication to
helping startups. I just have one favor to ask: I'm dying to know what
Inside.com is all about. C'mon man, give me a sneak peek. I can't sleep at
night.

------
bradpineau
This is unreal. With syndicates, you can pretty much close a Series A round of
investing in one shot. Looking forward to seeing how this changes the game.

